
Australia Looking to Implement National Facial Recognition Database - PebblesHD
http://www.smh.com.au/federal-politics/political-news/id-scanners-on-the-cards-for-the-commonwealth-games-20171004-gyul45.html
======
PebblesHD
Some further reading..

[http://mobile.abc.net.au/news/2017-10-05/facial-
recognition-...](http://mobile.abc.net.au/news/2017-10-05/facial-recognition-
coag-privacy-concerns-about-the-capability/9017494?pfmredir=sm)

[http://www.huffingtonpost.com.au/2017/10/03/turnbull-
dismiss...](http://www.huffingtonpost.com.au/2017/10/03/turnbull-dismisses-
privacy-concerns-in-asking-for-a-national-facial-recognition-
database_a_23231863/)

